# The Forsaken World (Final photo.. scape now ended)



## Pedro Rosa (13 Nov 2013)

_*--- (edited afterwards) ---*_

*Forsaken World Aquarium*
*SETUP

2013.12.14-15*






*Aquarium*
120x50x50 cm - clear glass

*Filter*
Eheim Professionel 3 (previous established)

*Pipes*
DoAqua Violet Glass Outflow 17 mm (Lilly Pipe)
DoAqua Violet Glass Inflow 17 mm (Lilly Pipe)

*Heater*
Eheim Jager 200 w
Thermometer ADA NA

*CO2*
Pressurized 3 bps
Solenoid Valve
TMC Bottle
DoAqua CO2 Music Glass (difusser)

*Lights*
Solstar by Ramirezi 4x 39 w
T5 39w 6500k daylight
T5 39w 4200k coolwhite
T5 39w 8000k skywhite
T5 39w 10000 aquastar

*Substrate*
Ada Aquasoil Powder (upper layer)
Elos Terra por baixo (lower layer in tights - 2 / 3 years in water)
Ada Power Sand. Aditivos ADA.

*Hardscape*
Spirit Stone
ADA La Plata Sand

*Plants & Moss*
1 - Taxiphyllum sp. ‘Flame”
2 - Taxiphyllum sp. “Spiky”
3 - Riccardia chamedryfolia
4 - Fissidens fontanus
5 - Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
6 - Anubias sp. “Petite”
7 - Anubias sp. “nangi”
8 - Microsorum sp. “Trident”
9 - Bacopa “Compact”
10 - Hygrophila pinnatifida
11 - Rotala rotundifolia
12 - Didiplis diandra
13 - Ranunculus inundatus
14 - Rotala Macandra “green”
15 - Marsilea hirsuta




(2013.12.20)

*The Forsaken World Adventure Chapters...*

*Chapter I - Prelude*


*Chapter II - Genesis*


*Chapter III - Terraforming*


*Chapter IV - The Flood*


_*--- (end of part edited afterwards) ---*_

*Forsaken*: abandoned or deserted.
*World*: the earth, together with all of its countries and peoples.
_Somewhere in the near future 55kg of Spirit Stone will make an aquarium!_



PS: When an aquarium should be in Hollywood


----------



## Henry (13 Nov 2013)

"This summurrrghh....."


----------



## Pedro Rosa (13 Nov 2013)




----------



## Piece-of-fish (14 Nov 2013)

cool video


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Nov 2013)

You absolute tease!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Green (14 Nov 2013)

Lol 

So when is the this new series starting and on what channel......

Oh by the way just seen the tank you did in the events section, its turned out great you must be a happy man seeing the end results and how it turned out.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Nov 2013)

Thanks guys. I just thought in making something different. I have little time but greatly enjoy making different stuff. Turning an aquarium into a horror/drama/suspense movie is something that no one have done - i think! (we must be careful because Oliver Knott in on the hobby ).

Once started, i'll continue the saga 

I'm selling plants from Green&Grey and maybe one more week and start to test the layout. It's going pretty well but there are a lot of plants in good condition that deserves a new home. I'll wait...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (14 Nov 2013)

Aaaaaaaah! They're coming!

Bravo Pedro, that's spectacular!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Nov 2013)

Hi pmgsr, You had me hiding behind the sofa  Superb


----------



## kirk (14 Nov 2013)

Nice I like different. Nice oneB-)


----------



## Deano3 (14 Nov 2013)

lol loved that looking forward to it

Dean


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Nov 2013)

I'm getting some advices on Portuguese forums about getting a priest to that garage


----------



## tim (14 Nov 2013)

Father, son, Holy Spirit, I'm subscribed


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Nov 2013)

Very funny...I can't help perceiving it as a commentary on how serious and self obsessed this hobby can get sometimes though......but that said, very nice stone...certainly worthy of such a dramatic introduction


----------



## Pedro Rosa (7 Dec 2013)

*CHAPTER II *
*Genesis*: the origin or mode of formation of something.


----------



## tim (7 Dec 2013)

Cannot wait for the next instalment


----------



## Deano3 (7 Dec 2013)

Lol another brilliant vid looks cinema quality well done really looking forward to it now 

Thanks dean 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2013)

Hi Pmgsr, Love it  More More Bravo


----------



## Aron_Dip (7 Dec 2013)

Love it haha its all  stuff!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (7 Dec 2013)

Thanks guys. I hope you can sleep well this night


----------



## Henry (8 Dec 2013)

This is quite an odd video when watched on mute with jazz playing instead. They look like awesome rocks though.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (8 Dec 2013)

Some details, taken from above and with all rocks inside the aquarium.
I hope that this rocks can give me a nice background for fish in the near future.






























Pedro.


----------



## Daniel (10 Dec 2013)

Nice rocks, really like the texture.


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 Dec 2013)

awesome!.....not only creative in scaping


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Dec 2013)

*Under construction* 

Back side of the hardscape.

























This time 'm trying some ways stop the old substrate from mixing with the new Aquasoil..









Backside with the old substrate in place - I'll put Powersand and Aquasoil over it.





















Frontside with some protection on the glass.





Plants and moss are ready...

























I already a *lot* of hours in this project...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Dec 2013)

Really like the look of this, the rock is lovely.
Will be interesting to see how you have chose to plant it, sue its going to look great.

Just be careful that when you take this down as the tights will rot and tear really easily after sitting in water a while.


----------



## greenink (14 Dec 2013)

Brilliant photos and detail. Love it when people give the behind the scenes view. This is gonna be a good one.


----------



## steveno (14 Dec 2013)

Really like this, loving the hardscape, what rocks are these? As Lain has advised take care with the tights, i did the same and it didn't take much for tights to rip. looking forward to seeing this planted up...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Dec 2013)

Hi pmgsr Stunning Cannot wait to see this one come together  ​


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Dec 2013)

Thanks guys.
Ian, let's see how the tights will become in the future. My aquariuns use to live ~9 months.

Steveo, at my store they call it Spirit Stone.


----------



## James O (14 Dec 2013)

Subscribed!

I was watching your first video from the comfort of bed - the soundtrack near the end where it goes all slasher movie woke and scared the living poop out of Mrs O!!!!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Dec 2013)

Time to resume the work... it's like this since yesterday night.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Dec 2013)

Guys, it's done 

Water is very good. ~1/5 of the water is from the previous aquarium (Green&Grey) and filter was always on with all the fish and shrimp at a temporary aquarium.
I already put all fish and shrimp on the aquarium. It's like a super water change 

Amazing how all moss stayed in place! I think i've done about 30 pieces of wood and stones with moss and put it between the stones and the sand.
Plants stayed on place and substrate is very stable.

The separation between La Plata Sand and Aquasoil was a a challenge. There are 18 stones separating both of them!

This was a work of several weeks and a detaild preparation was done.

Let's hope that all the moss grows nicely on the places i planned. Plants will grow certainly.

I hope that all of you can participate and give me your advice ans suggestions.
On the photos i'll be posting you'll see that a i have one stone that will be liked by some and hated by others. Plant growing will decide if it stays.

Pedro.


----------



## James D (16 Dec 2013)

Nice one Pmgsr, looking beautiful mate. I'm hoping to put together a similar hardscape to this soon so it was very helpful to see how you set it up.

Can't wait to see it growing!


----------



## Lindy (16 Dec 2013)

That looks really impressive!


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Dec 2013)

I will be interested to see how you make this feel "forsaken" as it currently looks quite lovely 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Dec 2013)

It's time to update this thread with some new photos.

This aquarium should be pretty different in about 3 months. Lots of moss between rocks that are still hiding and should give a new look and feel to the aquarium.

Stem plants are also pretty small, obviously  They cover the back/upper side of the rocks.

There are 18 rocks, some of them glued (vertically).

I think that the hardscape is somehow nice with good rock placement, but you guys will give your feeling about it.

First two pics are from first day, all others are from fifth day.
BTW, i was keeping all fish on a plastic IKEA big-kind-of-bucket so i had to put them all on the first day. Filter was allways on with fish and i put 1/5 of old water. I will obviously keep an eye on some tests on the first 4 weeks but i'm not hoping for any problems.

*Day 1 - details*








*Day 5*:

In situ












Rocks...
































Let's see if that lonely rock will give a nice feeling at the backside when it will become almost covered around with plants.
















What? ETs?


----------



## Vito (21 Dec 2013)

Nice scape, very original, definitely one to watch!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Dec 2013)

very nice, what did you do at the side to bring the substrate up at that height without spilling into the sand?


----------



## greenink (21 Dec 2013)

Really looks great. Impressive.


----------



## Lindy (21 Dec 2013)

Papillion? I love the way the fern is pushing through the rocks

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno (21 Dec 2013)

Looks great... Will be following


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Dec 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> very nice, what did you do at the side to bring the substrate up at that height without spilling into the sand?


 
Ian, i used smaller size tights but will be putting a piece of small wood between the tights and the moss that will cover the side (it's planted on a wood stick), so that if something happens with them, the problem will be smaller.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Dec 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Papillion? I love the way the fern is pushing through the rocks


 
It's Microsorum sp. Trident. I hope that it'll fit well with many trimming


----------



## clone (21 Dec 2013)

Extremely NICE Perdo!  Reminds me "The Wall" from Game of Thrones without the snow What are the rocks? Amazing rockwork BTW. Will they rise the GH/KH?


----------



## James O (21 Dec 2013)

OOF!  Simply gorgeous.....

How many fish are there? (Ember tetra?)

Would love to watch the tank in action. Another great video pleeeeeeaaaaaase


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Dec 2013)

clone said:


> Extremely NICE Perdo!  Reminds me "The Wall" from Game of Thrones without the snow What are the rocks? Amazing rockwork BTW. Will they rise the GH/KH?


 
Nikolas, I'm not expecting many changes on the water. I still haven't done any tests because i made a water change at the middle of the week.
There are no apparently symptoms on fish and shrimp.
It's called Spirit Stones at my store. I'll try to know a little more about them.




James O said:


> OOF! Simply gorgeous.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

They were 92 on the last scape. I never saw a dead Ember, but obviuosly that could have been some deaths. They should be around that number. +- 9 months with me. They were very small. Coulors are great on most of them.
Brilliant fish.

I'll post a small video of the making and only then a video of the second week or something like that.

Pedro.


----------



## Deano3 (21 Dec 2013)

Looks great pedro but I will miss the scary videos , will be watching this one closely love the wall


Thanks Dean


----------



## Curvball (21 Dec 2013)

Very well done.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## TOO (21 Dec 2013)

Wonderful! If I should make a small critique, it is that the "wall" looks somewhat massive and a bit "flat" in the middle (the low flat part perhaps also sits too much in the middle of the tank). I think that some more dynamism could be achieved. But will look great even if you don't change a thing.

Thomas


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Dec 2013)

TOO said:


> Wonderful! If I should make a small critique, it is that the "wall" looks somewhat massive and a bit "flat" in the middle (the low flat part perhaps also sits too much in the middle of the tank). I think that some more dynamism could be achieved. But will look great even if you don't change a thing.


 
Thomas, That flat middle should be transformed by all the moss, but i remember that on the day i made it a friend of mine was experimenting some small stones on that place to see how it would look.
So it's a possibility to add a stone there. Let's wait


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Dec 2013)

I've been asked in portuguese foruns about the quality of this stones and the way it affects the water PH ans KH.
So i runned some test to be sure:

PH - 6.5 with 2 / 3 bps of CO2
CO2 - 28.46 (if you believe on the table 


 )
GH - 5
KH - 3

So 60 kg of stones doesn't seem to affect the water. Great 
I only made a middle week water change.

Other tests:
NO3 - 10 a 15 mg. Low but acceptable for the plants i have right now.
NO2 - 0
NH4/NH3 - 0,5 mg. Will have to keep an eye open for this. It doesn't seem that the 9 month filter and partial water from previous aquarium are keeping this value low... although i doesn't have many confidence in this Sera test  Will make 2 middle week water changes. Fish are great.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Dec 2013)

*CHAPTER III*

*Terraforming* of a planet, moon, or other body is the theoretical process of deliberately modifying its atmosphere, temperature, surface topography or ecology to be similar to the biosphere of Earth to make it habitable by Earth-like life.the origin or mode of formation of something.


----------



## Lindy (22 Dec 2013)

pmgsr said:


> It's Microsorum sp. Trident.


I meant the dog with the big lugs!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Dec 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I meant the dog with the big lugs!




York shire terrier...


----------



## Lindy (22 Dec 2013)

Ahhh

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Dec 2013)

*CHAPTER IV 

The Flood * - To become inundated or submerged.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (24 Dec 2013)

I like it. That looks quite dramatic as cinema, although we understand that's beginnig of new beatiful world.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## James O (24 Dec 2013)

Nice camera work!  The pan and tracking shots in chapter III are super smooth.  You either have a steadying device or shot at 60fps and slowed it down or don't breathe   Also a nice touch was the footnote in chapter IV about the fish & filter media/water. Helping concerned fish keepers and teaching noobs good practice.

Nearly forgot the actual tank!! Good to see the build.  Are those live plants/moss/algae already attached to the rock submerged types?  Is it just me or was the sand damp - was that a deliberate choice for scapeing or just the way it came?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Dec 2013)

James O said:


> Nice camera work! The pan and tracking shots in chapter III are super smooth. You either have a steadying device or shot at 60fps and slowed it down or don't breathe  Also a nice touch was the footnote in chapter IV about the fish & filter media/water. Helping concerned fish keepers and teaching noobs good practice.
> 
> Nearly forgot the actual tank!! Good to see the build. Are those live plants/moss/algae already attached to the rock submerged types? Is it just me or was the sand damp - was that a deliberate choice for scapeing or just the way it came?


 
James, on that chapter (III) i used mainly a technique with the tripod that you can see in this Fenchel & Janisch video. Although i already used it, it's very well explained by this guys. The followinf Youtube video is just 2 minute and worth looking.



I used 25 fps at 1080 because my Canon 60D doesn't support 50 frames with 1080.

On chapter IV i used (sorry, my 14 year old kid) a "hand" technique, holding camera by the "cord" you put around your neck (sorry, i can't remember the English word for it) but holding it around the lens. I can't find a picture for this 

Regarding the notice, when i put fish on the aquarium at the first day (only because i need to! no other way of having them with better water quality then an already running filter and partial water), there is always someone saying something 
On the previous one i had no fish (sold them all) and was able to wait a whole month for buying these wonderfull 90 Embers.

Yes, that moss(?) came with the rocks  I'm waiting to see what will develop from that small bits


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Dec 2013)

James O said:


> Is it just me or was the sand damp - was that a deliberate choice for scapeing or just the way it came?


 
Sorry James  Couldn't understand what you meant by "sand damp"...


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Dec 2013)

I think he was asking if the sand was wet before you started to fill and if you had made it wet of it came this way?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Dec 2013)

Ok, yes it was still wet because it was washed at the middle of the week. It was best if it were dry but when i filled with water all came along nicely.

Pedro.


----------



## parotet (24 Dec 2013)

Wow!  Your videos really add another dimension to the journals! Congratulations for both the tank and media


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Dec 2013)

Christmas Miracle!!!
Look at my aquarium when i got home!!!

*IT SNOWED INSIDE THE AQUARIUM!!!*






I already gave some cloths to fish and shrimp. Let's hope for the best


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Dec 2013)

*Forsaken World Aquarium
SETUP

2013.12.14-15*





*Aquarium*
120x50x50 cm - clear glass

*Filter*
Eheim Professionel 3 (previous established)

*Pipes*
DoAqua Violet Glass Outflow 17 mm (Lilly Pipe)
DoAqua Violet Glass Inflow 17 mm (Lilly Pipe)

*Heater*
Eheim Jager 200 w
Thermometer ADA NA

*CO2*
Pressurized 3 bps
Solenoid Valve
TMC Bottle
DoAqua CO2 Music Glass (difusser)

*Lights*
Solstar by Ramirezi 4x 39 w
T5 39w 6500k daylight
T5 39w 4200k coolwhite
T5 39w 8000k skywhite
T5 39w 10000 aquastar

*Substrate*
Ada Aquasoil Powder (upper layer)
Elos Terra por baixo (lower layer in tights - 2 / 3 years in water)
Ada Power Sand. Aditivos ADA.

*Hardscape*
Spirit Stone
ADA La Plata Sand

*Plants & Moss*
1 - Taxiphyllum sp. ‘Flame”
2 - Taxiphyllum sp. “Spiky”
3 - Riccardia chamedryfolia
4 - Fissidens fontanus
5 - Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
6 - Anubias sp. “Petite”
7 - Anubias sp. “nangi”
8 - Microsorum sp. “Trident”
9 - Bacopa “Compact”
10 - Hygrophila pinnatifida
11 - Rotala rotundifolia
12 - Didiplis diandra
13 - Ranunculus inundatus
14 - Rotala Macandra “green”
15 - Marsilea hirsuta




(2013.12.20)


----------



## Pedro Rosa (30 Dec 2013)

*Day 14*

Growing is going very good.
Made some more tests, because there is 60Kg of rock on water and results are preatty good:

PH - 6.5 (same as day 8 )
KH - 4

Photos:









Fissidens fontanus... growing very good. The rock where it was attached is almost gone.




Spiky... starting to spread.




A Marsilea changing for underwater leafs.




Flame... the one that grown better. On first week it was already vertically.




Rotala Macandra Green (not pearling! water change)








Didiplis Diamdra... some interesting vivid red shoots!




Pinnatifida... starting to spread.




Rotala Rotundifolia... Still very green.




Pedro.


----------



## Rob P (30 Dec 2013)

Look fantastic Pedro 

I love the amount of planning you put into the set up, planting plans etc. Very jealous of the creativity some of you clearly have  (and I don't )


----------



## roge21 (30 Dec 2013)

Looks very clean and growing well


----------



## Lindy (30 Dec 2013)

This scape would also look great with slow growing plants on the top terrace,such as ferns and crypts, for a more jungly look. Its given me ideas, thanks....


----------



## Pedro Rosa (30 Dec 2013)

Rob P said:


> Look fantastic Pedro
> 
> 
> 
> I love the amount of planning you put into the set up, planting plans etc. Very jealous of the creativity some of you clearly have  (and I don't )


 

Thanks Rob. We have to learn will all the good examples on UKAPS. I've learned and be inspired by many excellent works done by all of you.



ldcgroomer said:


> This scape would also look great with slow growing plants on the top terrace,such as ferns and crypts, for a more jungly look. Its given me ideas, thanks....


 

Yes maybe, but too much light on the top.
I use two kinds of Anubias and a Fern on the front/lower side.

Pedro.


----------



## flygja (31 Dec 2013)

I have the same sized tank - 120 x 50 x 50. I'm using DIY 10x 10W LEDs for lighting. It's running at about 70-75% power through a dimmer. I have to use an uncountable (I have tried counting a few times...) amount of bps in order to keep BBA at bay, but I still have GSA on anubias and rocks. I'm amazed you only need 3bps with 156W of T5!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (31 Dec 2013)

Flygia, maybe too much light even with only 705?
BBA is a little tricky to control once is around and I don't think that pushing up CO2 only will make it go away.
There should be many infos around here about BBA.

I've got a paper from Tom Barr in my ipad about red algae that i want to read for weeks but i'm having difficulty getting my hands on the ipad with two kids around 

Pedro.


----------



## TOO (31 Dec 2013)

Looks great, Pedro! This will look better every day.

Do you have a link or reference to the Tom Barr paper you mention?

Thomas


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Dec 2013)

Of you are finale able to get your IPad, please share that Tom Barr paper


----------



## Pedro Rosa (31 Dec 2013)

Sorry guys, I can't. It's for subscribers of Barr Report and someone gets troubles for sharing that kind of documents


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Dec 2013)

Hi pmgsr, Superb And i Love the rock work


----------



## Edvet (2 Jan 2014)

I'm a member there Pedro, is it in the members section?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (2 Jan 2014)

Edvet said:


> I'm a member there Pedro, is it in the members section?


 

Yes, Members Section, Barr Report Newsletters (~in the middle of the first page - Red Algae).

Pedro.


----------



## Edvet (2 Jan 2014)

thx


----------



## O'Neil (2 Jan 2014)

This is a stunning tank and a very detailed journal, congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Jan 2014)

*Day 29 (2014.01.13)*

Nothing special and all plants are growing very well...It seems that Lilaeopsis and Ranunculus are spreading very well. Mosses and Anubias are growing at their own pace. Pinnatifida have some really nice leafs. It's very beautiful! I think that will have a strong presence on this layout when it spreads thru the rocks.










*Update from today (2013.01.15)*: Found some algae:  Staghorn; found only two pieces of BBA  

  ; some rocks turning green (usual!); and the usual Diatoms.

*Precautions*: added a pump ( unfortunatly due to Didiplis Diandra); added just a little bit of CO2; will see if i will do something different with fertilization (Tropica for now).

So nothing special with 4 weeks. Let's see the next 2 weeks.


----------



## James D (16 Jan 2014)

I always liked the hardscape and it's looking better with each update!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 Jan 2014)

*Day 42*

Some green stones (at the middle - more light) but all is well. I never cleaned the stones 
I raised CO2 one week ago and raised ferts today. Now with 25 ml Tropic fert (macros) and 22 ml (micros) (both 3 days/week).

Mosses are growing where they should grow. Riccardia is the slower 

At the back i can't see Aquasoil anymore with the exception where Didiplis Diandra is. But i think that it liked more CO2 in the last week.
Lots of pearling (doesn't tell much but it's a good sign).





Right side:













Some details of the (green) stones:









Left side:


----------



## EdwinK (28 Jan 2014)

Nice photography.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jan 2014)

Hi Pedro, Fab Aquascape Superb Photos


----------



## alex08 (28 Jan 2014)

Pedro, you always come with beautiful details.
Nice to see that everything is going well.


----------



## Lindy (28 Jan 2014)

I think you should rename it 'The Lost World' Those cliffs of rock are stunning


----------



## Pedro Rosa (28 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys.



ldcgroomer said:


> I think you should rename it 'The Lost World' Those cliffs of rock are stunning


 

In English "Forsaken" means more or less the same as "Lost" or "Forgotten", no? British people, some help


----------



## Lindy (28 Jan 2014)

'The lost world' was a novel written by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. It has also been made into film. If you haven't heard of it, it was about an expedition to a plateau in the Amazon basin where prehistoric animals still survived.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jan 2014)

You are correct Pedro, that is as defined in the English dictionary as abandoned or deserted. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## cookie3985 (28 Jan 2014)

Hi Pedro, this is stunning and when it grows in even more so.

I actually quite like the small patches of algae on the rocks as it gives it a very natural and aged feel. Great journal too.


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jan 2014)

cookie3985 said:


> I actually quite like the small patches of algae on the rocks as it gives it a very natural and aged feel. Great journal too.


 I agree, and it lends itself to the name/theme 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason King (28 Jan 2014)

Such a nice layout this has to be one of my favourites  great job pedro 

Sent from my SM-T210 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishBeast (29 Jan 2014)

Your rocks look amazing. Such an awesome texture to them. It's great to see a journal with such beautiful pictures and detailed updates.

Love your work!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (29 Jan 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> 'The lost world' was a novel written by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. It has also been made into film. If you haven't heard of it, it was about an expedition to a plateau in the Amazon basin where prehistoric animals still survived.
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 
Of course i know. And now I remember that someone in a portuguese forum also said something like that. Thanks 




aliclarke86 said:


> You are correct Pedro, that is as defined in the English dictionary as abandoned or deserted.


 

Thanks


----------



## Pedro Rosa (29 Jan 2014)

cookie3985 said:


> Hi Pedro, this is stunning and when it grows in even more so.
> I actually quite like the small patches of algae on the rocks as it gives it a very natural and aged feel. Great journal too.


 


aliclarke86 said:


> I agree, and it lends itself to the name/theme


 
Yes, it's gives an aged feeling, but it's a little too much for me 



kisanjong said:


> Such a nice layout this has to be one of my favourites  great job pedro


 


FishBeast said:


> Your rocks look amazing. Such an awesome texture to them. It's great to see a journal with such beautiful pictures and detailed updates.
> Love your work!


 
Thanks, it's nice to know


----------



## Richard Dowling (29 Jan 2014)

Pedro, what have you used as the background? Is it just window film?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (29 Jan 2014)

Richard Dowling said:


> Pedro, what have you used as the background? Is it just window film?


 
Richard, on the previous scape i showed that on the following video - min ~5:45



(the same on the video for my previous 60l scape - Forest Shore).

Pedro.


----------



## Richard Dowling (29 Jan 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> Richard, on the previous scape i showed that on the following video - min ~5:45
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genius! Thanks Pedro!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (10 Feb 2014)

*Day 57*


----------



## Henry (10 Feb 2014)

This is really starting to shape up! Absolutely love the inspired "Aztec ruins" look of this scape.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2014)

Stunning Pedro, just gotta love the detail in those rocks, you need to ship some to the UK!!


----------



## Brian Murphy (10 Feb 2014)

The rocks are amazing!


----------



## aliclarke86 (10 Feb 2014)

The colour contrast between the green of the plants and the yellowish hue of the rocks is fantastic. With the sky colour back drop, c'est magnifique!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (10 Feb 2014)

Looks fantastic Pedro, really nice


----------



## Pedro Rosa (13 Feb 2014)

A video from *Day 58...*


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (13 Feb 2014)

Impressive video. Cool!


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Feb 2014)

Epic feeding time!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (13 Feb 2014)

looking excellent


----------



## parotet (13 Feb 2014)

I am going to show it to my wife right now... she will finally understand what I want to do with this 5 glass cubes I have at home!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (13 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys. Your words are truly appreciated.



parotet said:


> I am going to show it to my wife right now... she will finally understand what I want to do with this 5 glass cubes I have at home!


 
I hope she'll like it or your dreams with aquariums will have a bad time


----------



## faizal (14 Feb 2014)

Hi Pedro . I have a question if you don't mind please. That is one big tank & with lots of hardscape,...& you have placed your stems behind them. You have but just one co2 thingee placed at the left front corner of the tank & i suppose the flow from that opposingly placed lily pipe outlet is distributing all the co2 bubbles. How do they reach the stems behind those huge rocks  ? Do you have a magic spell that you chant prior to starting up your tanks . I would really love to know because i believe there lies the answer to the immaculate plants' health in your tank. Please do share the secrets of your co2 management. We keep hearing about more flow ,..and more filter turnover rate,...the better co2 distribution. But i have seen so many tanks with lesser flow,...more hardscape obstructing the plants and yet the plants look as fresh as salads from the morning market. Please,..please educate the lesser ones among us. AND,....you are just running the whole thing with 3bps Waaaahhh


----------



## flygja (14 Feb 2014)

Excellent video! Spotlessly clean too!


----------



## parotet (14 Feb 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> Thanks guys. Your word are truly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she'll like it or your dreams with aquariums will have a bad time



Mate, she loved it. Now I do have a problem... I will have to learn quick!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Feb 2014)

faizal said:


> Hi Pedro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Faizal, what i write is just my opinions and things i’ve learned (on forums like UKAPs and on my local store - Aquaeden) and found out by myself. It’s not written in stone 

I'll try to answer all your questions but please note that this is not rocket science (like Clive usually says - i think i never wrote on a thread where he writes but i’m a great reader of all his posts). And that's the first answer  read and try to understand how this guys can make great aquariums or just maintain great plants (an aquascape is different from a planted aquarium - both need healthy plants).

This is not done on the first or second aquarium. This is done by learning and experimenting.
Things like using CO2 with 30 ppm or having no fear of fertilisers  never comes with the first or second tank. I think that almost anyone of us remember to think that too much fert = algae.

I think you already read that i usually use Powersand and some ADA additives.
There’s some controversy about the need of using a fertile substrate below Aquasoil (always use it).
Like it or not, it gives some nutrients for the first weeks. I found out by myself that the duration of this supplement is not like many of us thought. It gives some nutrients for the first weeks. Period. It doesn’t last for months.
Well that’s my findings, probably some guys can have other opinions.

Using a Powersand is a must if you'll make the ADA fertilisation (that is "connected" to this bottom layer that PS and additives gives).

Aquasoil give us that initial boost of Ammonia, and that’s also perfect for plants. Some danger for shrimps if you have to put shrimps without waiting some weeks.

So, what i do is start to use liquid frets on the second week and always try to maintain some NO3 (>15 at the end of the week - rest day) and PO4 in the water and good micros (Fe tested).
CO2 in the light green and some pearling. Pearling doesn’t tell you that CO2 is good or that the tank is healthy but it’s a kind of good indicator.

I think that i’m a little above 3 bps, but if i am is about 4 bps. A 500g bottle lasts for some 2 months. I only have CO2 when lights are on (1h30 before until 1h before light out).
What i think it’s rather important is to find out as quickly as possible the amount of CO2 you need but incrementing gently. Don’t make a large increase of CO2 and then decrease. Adjust by increasing just a little, etc. Stability on the CO2 is rather important. Replacing a bootle on the same day, also. Three or four days without CO2 on a "high-tech-tank" is a suicide!

But the way you inject CO2 to you aquarium should also be a major issue.
I think that most guys on UKAPS uses atomisers or something like that. I use a diffuser! Is that better? No, i don't think so, but my diffuser is a great diffuser (on this aquarium a Do!Aqua from ADA) and that makes a lot of difference. Having the flow oriented in such way that can help distribute the CO2 that is being released by a diffuser, like this one, is a great advantage.

Regarding flow, i don't like plants flying around  Good flow looks great on marine aquarium, but in a planted aquarium, plants looking like they are going to get out of the substrate, doesn’t give me a nice feeling when i look to my two aquariums. We’ve to get a nice and soft feeling looking to a school of tetras. That’s not what one gets when looking to a tetra that is fighting to go from one place to the other.

But i know that it is a problem, so how to make a good flown in a >80cm aquarium with hardscape and stem plants?
In my humble opinion, it's generally pipes with bad positions or hardscape related issues.
I love the circular flow that having inflow and outflow on the same side give us. You'll have a circular flow horizontal and vertical that can help do distribute nutrients on the aquarium.

I love the flow that a lilly pipe does. It's rather different that those pipes from Eheim. That too makes a difference.
There are many kinds of lilly pipes and different flows.
But a good lilly pipe also takes care of that nasty water surface “grease” - Unfortunatety my lilly pipe doesn’t do this very well, i guess that the filter doesn’t help either (a little stronger was better).

I have to say that i also thought that this hardscape will have the problem you describe. Fortunately that was no the case because water can circulate between the top of the hardscape and the water surface.
I also have to say that on the 2nd or 3rd week i used a pump for 4 weeks, when i started getting some Diatoms. I placed it near the outflow making good water circulation on the top of the aquarium.
I took it out 2 weeks ago and replaced it by a much smaller pump. It will get out on the near future. Like you see on the movie, my aquarium gives a nice feeling of gentle flow (forget feeding time )

Lights are also important. I have 154w for 300l (well, much lesser with som much hardscape and substrate). I’m not using a "power plant" above my tank, so less algae problems!
(have to say that it was better to have 4x54 and not 4x39… but, maybe some more problems…)

I clean my filter every 3 months (or 2 and a half)... something like that. Too much cleaned filters and you get ammonia, and that's the only nutrient that give us algae.
Obviously that it's an external filter (Eheim 3). The bigger the better, without getting that "super" flow.

Sorry if what i write is not very useful 

PS: Using Barrreport to get some great info (as a subscriber) is also a must


----------



## cookie3985 (14 Feb 2014)

Very detailed post, top work Pedro. I'm sure Clive will have some input on this but what you have written is very useful advice. Like you have said it's all about trial and error, making minor adjustments and PATIENCE


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Feb 2014)

Awesome Pedro! Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Alastair (14 Feb 2014)

Stunning scape and stunning video Pedro


----------



## Rob P (15 Feb 2014)

Thanks for sharing the info Pedro, very thoughtful stuff. And aquarium is looking awesome


----------



## Ady34 (15 Feb 2014)

Another beautiful aquascape Pedro. I love your scapes, journals, photography and especially the videos. Top notch!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (16 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys.

Like most of you, this is an ongoing work that should be watched daily if possible.
I only have more time at the weekend, but even on the days i get home after 9 or 10 PM i try to always look careful to both aquariums, having more attention to some plants i have under "surveillance" or looking carefully to all fish for any sign of trouble.

This is not heaven  these days i'm having a bit of filamentous algae that i'm trying to get it out. So... ongoing work really


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Feb 2014)

Surreal naturescape type diorama...aptly named...likin' it lots.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (17 Feb 2014)

really original aquascape !!! it really looks like a forsaken world...

one thing that really catches my eye is that is a very simetrical composition, theoretically that´s not good but it looks really good !!!


----------



## faizal (17 Feb 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> .................Sorry if what i write is not very useful
> ​


​Dear sir  ,..your explanation was far more than just useful ,it gave me a better understanding of your style of running a tank & that was a lot more than i could have asked for ...thank you so much for the amount of time you had spent on clearing out my doubts,....much much obliged to say the least. I am sorry for my delay in answering back to you.
Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Four50 (17 Feb 2014)

That's an incredible scape and thanks so much for the time and effort you put into your comments, it's a great journal 
As a newbie on here (returning to aquascaping after a decade) it's a huge help and maybe in the years to come I can achieve something near this level. Maybe!


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (24 Feb 2014)

How many siamese algae eaters do you have in that tank?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Feb 2014)

Robert H. Tavera said:


> How many siamese algae eaters do you have in that tank?



Robert, I have 6 SAE.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (17 Mar 2014)

Some photos of Pinnatifida during the partial water change...


----------



## James O (17 Mar 2014)

That's a good amount of growth


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (17 Mar 2014)

stunning plant, I've been looking for some stems but here in México is scarce !!

beautiful aquascape !


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Mar 2014)

Wonderful video, and great sound track choice...a little slice of nature. I've been taking a break from the hi-energy but this and other UKAPS scapes have been inspiring...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (17 Mar 2014)

3 months for this aquarium... and i still don't want to take it down 

Last week i made the first and last (I hope!) minor change to the hardscape.
There are two new stones at the back/right - one you can clearly see on the right of the darker one and the other one on the left of that stone (this one is behind the plants - they should be lower in the future).

At the middle, as some of you already noticed, some changes were needed. I moved only one stone so that the "straight" line of rocks at the middle is not so straight any more. Some moss needs to grow at this place...

At the sand i added some rocks that you can clearly see (brighter). In 3 or 4 weeks they should have a similar color.

Plants are growing and trimmed (every 3 weeks or so).

I added Rotala Wallichi at the left/back side to give some color in front of Didiplis Diandra (was trimmed so it hidden).

At the sand i planted sp. mini in the middle of Marsilea (sand/rocks frontier) to give a wilder look.

And no some photos...

*Day 93*

















(this one have a reflex from the camera  )


----------



## aliclarke86 (17 Mar 2014)

Such a lovely bright scape I'm really loving these rocks with sand. Also fantast photographs as usual 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## parotet (17 Mar 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (18 Mar 2014)

Just beatiful.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (18 Mar 2014)

*Live Stream TONIGHT  *
*Forsaken World Aquarium *


----------



## tim (18 Mar 2014)

I'm in danger of spending more time watching your tank than my own tonight


----------



## Pedro Rosa (18 Mar 2014)

tim said:


> I'm in danger of spending more time watching your tank than my own tonight



Tim, It's good to change 
Unfortunatly the webcam is HD but the image is a little dark.


----------



## tim (18 Mar 2014)

Still looks good to me, looking forward to seeing how this places in iaplc ( I'm assuming you'll enter this one )


----------



## TOO (18 Mar 2014)

Looks fab, a pleasure to watch. If you ever wanted to do something radical , consider removing the middle stone/area. That would create amazing depth...I think.

Thomas


----------



## Pedro Rosa (18 Mar 2014)

tim said:


> Still looks good to me, looking forward to seeing how this places in iaplc ( I'm assuming you'll enter this one )



Probably, if everything go fine on the next 4 or 5 weeks...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (11 Apr 2014)

One HDR of this aquarium also...


----------



## sanj (11 Apr 2014)

Really lovely.


----------



## aliclarke86 (12 Apr 2014)

brilliant bright young green against aged wood 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (12 Apr 2014)

Looks fantastic Pedro.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (18 May 2014)

Little water during the (probably) last water change before pictures. This year for the first 500 places


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (20 May 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## parotet (20 May 2014)

Good luck, you deserve it!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 May 2014)

Hi there!

Yesterday was a big day!
It started with mini-trimmings and a water change and it was a fun afternoon taking pictures of my aquarium with my friend Miguel Reis.
He brought all his gear and a very nice lens. Well... pictures are better then the aquarium 

We took many, many photos, after setting up a second light, 2 wireless flashes, the hairdryer and finally trying to get all the Embers in a nice school 

I'll have to choose one picture... hard work 

Using the Mac for remote shooting was (as always) a must, because it's easier to change settings and a much bigger screen for seeing the photos and comparing settings between them.

My camera was on the tripod so this photo is from the iphone. Miguel was beginning to setup both flashes.
I think that Miguel took some photos with his camera. I'll post them afterwards if possible.





All the hard work ended with a nice dinner with other aquarium friends and a European Champions League Final (that was also happening in Lisbon).

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Edvet (25 May 2014)

Wow that's a lot of mist in that tank.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 May 2014)

I only have the wife to hold the lights


----------



## tmiravent (26 May 2014)

Amazing!
Lot's of hard work but the god's should be around, even RM won the match!
We are all with this tank, 
good luck,
tiago


----------



## tim (26 May 2014)

This deserves to place well Pedro, been an excellent journal to follow


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 May 2014)

Thanks to all. Your nice words are always welcome.

Another one from Saturday. This one taken by my friend Miguel Reis.


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 May 2014)

I hate iaplc!! I don't get to see all the amazing tanks for a while  as everyone keeps them hidden.

Good luck pedro

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 May 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> I hate iaplc!! I don't get to see all the amazing tanks for a while  as everyone keeps them hidden.
> Good luck pedro



You're right. Stupid "rule"...


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (27 May 2014)

it´s a rule to keep the tank hidden before the contest?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 May 2014)

It's probably one of those rules that exists for a reason unknown to everyone 
What it's a specific rule is that the final photo uploaded can't be published before released by ADA.

Having said that, they probably just bother with the first ones. For me that should not be a problem because their championship is not mine


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 May 2014)

Most of the winning iaplc tanks have journals running, it's just the final image that shouldnt be shown and especially not published for an article. 
No need to mist all your lovely photos Pedro unless you wish too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (28 May 2014)

I think that Amano and friends have find another darn way to earn money.... let's do a contest, with tons of grate aquascape pics for free, and then let's make a book with those pics and sell it to public. And let's ban to publish their own pics in other wesites to have the exclusive images, and own the rights over the book. More money for amano and his friends !! lol


----------



## Pedro Rosa (28 May 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:
			
		

> Most of the winning iaplc tanks have journals running, it's just the final image that shouldnt be shown and especially not published for an article.
> No need to mist all your lovely photos Pedro unless you wish too



Iain, there are many photos a few posts away from that one 



Robert H. Tavera said:


> I think that Amano and friends have find another darn way to earn money.... let's do a contest, with tons of grate aquascape pics for free, and then let's make a book with those pics and sell it to public. And let's ban to publish their own pics in other wesites to have the exclusive images, and own the rights over the book. More money for amano and his friends !! lol




Robert, don't think that there is only commercial reasons.
It's true that the NA Party is a ritual, but that ritual is bringing people to this hobby more then any other thing. The NA Gallery and the videos they make are inspirations to everyone that enjoys Planted Aquariuns. ADA products are really good (and expensive, i know).

So... for me i can play by their rules 

Oh! And their rules are just not to release the photo of the contest prior to their NA Party, so there are many photos i can share (and i, like most users, share A LOT of pictures!!!).


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (28 May 2014)

of course thats not the main reason of the party !! 
but in past years there wasn't any commercial reason and now, there is !! 

ADA products are amaizing, but.... as you said expensive


----------



## Pedro Rosa (8 Jun 2014)

Today was moss-trimming-day... i need a rest 
Here there are some macros from today...


----------



## psantos (9 Jun 2014)

Hey pedro!

Belo tank e grandes fotos!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (10 Jun 2014)

Some more macros, these ones from physas and their eggs...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Jul 2014)

Some photos from last week...

Rotala Rotundifolia




Microsorum sp. Trident




Taxiphyllum sp. Spiky - big walls of moss that i made - lots of small trimming and extra careful on water changes.




Microsorum sp. Trident e Taxiphyllum sp. Spiky - mixed up for a more natural look.




In this one I like that eye of the physsa 




Caridina Japonica




Pedro.


----------



## James D (14 Jul 2014)

Fantastic mate.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Jul 2014)

Hi Pedro, Superb


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Jul 2014)

Cool pictures


----------



## brancaman (14 Jul 2014)

Robert H. Tavera said:


> I think that Amano and friends have find another darn way to earn money.... let's do a contest, with tons of grate aquascape pics for free, and then let's make a book with those pics and sell it to public. And let's ban to publish their own pics in other wesites to have the exclusive images, and own the rights over the book. More money for amano and his friends !! lol



200% agree Robert



Pedro Rosa said:


> Robert, don't think that there is only commercial reasons.
> It's true that the NA Party is a ritual, but that ritual is bringing people to this hobby more then any other thing. The NA Gallery and the videos they make are inspirations to everyone that enjoys Planted Aquariuns. ADA products are really good (and expensive, i know).
> 
> So... for me i can play by their rules
> ...



Pedro, if the ialpc is for 





> bringing people to this hobby more then any other thing


 why they don't release the aquarium shots after the NA Party for free in their website? Because they prefer to sell the images people send and make more money , that's why.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Jul 2014)

Thanks guys.

António, let's think about this for a little...
1) No one is forced to apply;
2) Pictures are only not allowed to the public until de NA Party, afterwards can be published.
3) That only applies to the photo sent to the contest. One takes many on that day and can be posted!
4) It's a pleasure for 99% of the people having their photo on the book. Who cares if the book is printed and sold? It's not such a bunch of money. We spent lots more money on aquariums...

Pedro.


----------



## brancaman (14 Jul 2014)

Pedro, they do what they do best - make money. No problem with that but don't say that they do it for "bringing more people for the hobby" as result of the contest.  As you know there are more  contests who trully deserve those words because they are pleased to show what people send and furthermore most actually ads the jury's words so not only the owners but everybody else can learn from their words.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Jul 2014)

Common sense is good to analyze these things. 
They do make money. Good for them.

Obviously there are other extremely important and interesting competitions, but none of them so famous. It is a fact.
Is this the best one? I don't even care


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Jul 2014)

I don't mind if they are making money of other peoples pictures...I just wish I would have come up with that idea first


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Jul 2014)

I just wanna see how its looking now 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (2 Nov 2014)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the time i took for some updates.
This one made a IAPLC 2014 #111 and GAPLC 2014 #23.
Some remarks from the GAPLC jury:



 

And this was the shot sent to the contests:



 

Meanwhile i already took it down last weekend. Time for another one...



 



 

And below the surface all was ok and was disassembled very good.


----------



## Michael W (2 Nov 2014)

Well done, that is a lovely scape, kudos to you.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Nov 2014)

Hi Pedro,
Congratulation On your rankings  Wonderful Scape 
Looking forward to your new Scape now


----------



## Crossocheilus (2 Nov 2014)

Congrats on your competition rankings Pedro, well deserved!

The comment on the ferns and anubias is harsh, I agree that they slightly detract from it as a landscape BUT as an aquarium (as it should be!) they add a whole other texture and layer of complexity.

Great stuff and a real shame to see it go.


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Nov 2014)

I think the criticisms were harsh but then it is a clear indication that what is being marked is a sense of perspective and scale in terms of representing a landscape 

I think the scape looks great and well done on your rankings


----------



## Martin in Holland (3 Nov 2014)

The ferns maybe ...but the Anubias are ok to me ...great scape, good use of stones. I do not agree with the path need to go all the way to the back at all....the way you did it gives it even more dept as you can not see the end therefore the end stays hidden and a place you want to go to.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (3 Nov 2014)

Thanks guys.
The comments should be read as an opinion from some one with a lot more experience then the owner of the layout and as a way to learn. For me, positive or negative, they are great


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Nov 2014)

I think judges are also people, as we are. Mere mortals, not gods with super power and infinite wisdom. They have their own opinion, maybe it's not the same as our owns vision. But that's the best part! You have opportunity to look at your (or other work) with different eyes, and see something you don't notice at firts sight.
I think any criticism feedback is a great thing.

As creators, we always need some back tapping and good words about our work, just to know it's not piece of sh*t, but to have opportunity to get better as designers, we should get sometimes something different. That's what I think is important.

(Rats, where is my letter with harsh criticism from GAPLC? Still got nothing. I hope mail system in my country still works. At least sometimes.)


----------



## Pedro Rosa (3 Nov 2014)

Alex, great message. I agree with you.
That's also why we should ask opinions of our friends and forums friends  

I received mine a long time ago! (2 weeks?). I think it's lost!

Pedro.


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 Nov 2014)

I agree, entering a competition is always (or atleast it should be) a way to improve yourself, but in the end it's your tank and you have to be happy with it...it is in your living room after all.


----------

